# Cpt 37224



## umas86 (Jan 18, 2011)

Can anyone suggest me the global period of CPT 37224?


----------



## Grintwig (Jan 18, 2011)

Per Payer Path and the Ingenix Cardiology/Cardiothoracic Surgery/Vascular Surgery Coding Companion it has no global days.


----------



## umas86 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks a lot.


----------

